# CM9 D2 bug CM9 D2 bug



## yun3195 (Oct 3, 2011)

*1： BASEBAND WERSION:UNKONW:*
*2：D2][CM9] N.HA ICS 4.0.3 Alpha 1*


----------



## RyuRabbit (Dec 24, 2011)

That usually means your radio isn't working. It's not a bug :3


----------



## yun3195 (Oct 3, 2011)

How can we make radio work


----------



## yun3195 (Oct 3, 2011)

How can we make it work？？？？？


----------



## RyuRabbit (Dec 24, 2011)

That ROM doesn't have a working radio at the moment, so you'll have to find another ROM if you want Radio support.


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

Supposedly the dx ics encounter rom has 3g, I didn't get data while I was on it. Other people are so I would give it a try


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ya i still have data after a day on encounterICS.


----------



## Flowah (Jun 27, 2011)

ldopa said:


> Supposedly the dx ics encounter rom has 3g, I didn't get data while I was on it. Other people are so I would give it a try


Had to restart the rom like 3 times but now I have consistent 3G data.

Pretty much everything works except the camera and some keyboard issues. And the keyboard issues have been solved on other roms so if the guy opens up the Encounter source code to some D2 devs I'm very optimistic.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## yun3195 (Oct 3, 2011)

You do a repair upgrade package（radio）


----------

